# Sony VW100 Anamorphic Lens



## adidino (Jul 27, 2008)

Anyone useing an anamorphic lens for the vw100? If so, which one are you using?


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

If the lens on the SONY WV100 is anything like the WV60, you should be right to use any of the commercial (or diy) offerings as it is fairly flush and won't vignet at a decent throw like 2.0:1...

Mark


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

Feast.


----------

